# Radioamatierisms >  piekāpjos,iemetiet shēmas

## parols

uztaisiju vienkāršu TV raidītāju ar jaudo 1mW 1. un 2. +3.,4.,5.,6.?kanālam(VHF) frekvenci ierobežoja pieejamie tranzistori f max=100 Mhz 1.un 2. raadija labi pārējos tikai sietu,varbūt IF transformators ne tāds vai jāpārregulē 
vai amatieriem arī ir ātrais tv ??(parastā analogā televīzija piem joslaa 144-145 Mhz) , ups,sorr tur nemmaz nelien iekšā (rakstot tik pamaniju) bet kāda gana ātra tv lai būtu tie 25 kadri sekundē?? varbūt gigahercos kādā joslā?

----------

